

Interesting Google Image Search Bug - cheepin
https://www.google.com/search?q=brood&es_sm=93&biw=1366&bih=681&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=I6NwVeqBHtCloQTcnIGoCg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

======
eames4
I can't seem to figure out how such a bug would occur. Is it a coincidence
that the sounds of the words are so similar, or is that what caused the
erroneous results? I wouldn't imagine they would use pronunciation for the
results but maybe for the query error detection (did you mean?).

I'm baffled.

------
koesterd
It's almost Dutch and Belgian sites only. And "brood" is Dutch for bread.

~~~
cheepin
Hmm. Interesting that those would take precedence over English results given
that I'm located in California.

